# How to use an ear bonnet?



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

The ear net goes under your bridle. Personally, I've always cut the string off, as the bridle has always held it on fine and I don't like the look of the string. But if you want the string, yes it goes on like the throat latch. For added strength/support you could weave it with the throat latch, and then pull it through the loop and tie it. If I used the string I would tie it with a easily releasable knot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

